# brevis tank mates



## pcrawford1044 (Apr 19, 2008)

could anybody tell me if a species of brevis would beat up cory cats in a planted 29 gallon ?


----------



## Multies (Mar 9, 2007)

i dont think brevis would harm the cories. maybe a little if they are near the shell and fry but not seriously.

what other fish are in the 29?


----------



## 2fnlo (Jan 21, 2008)

I would get a small Synodontis instead, might as well stick with the theme? Just my opinion.

I have Black Calvus (my favorite fish), BN Pleco, and synodontis in my tank and everyone gets along well, so far at least.

Just as a note the 1 brevis I got from another hobbiest kept it in a tank with 3, albeit it large, Corys.


----------



## aaxxeell (Jul 28, 2007)

i think cories can be done but i'd deffinetly go with cuckoo cats or another type of small sydontis if you can afford it...
they cost $30 each over here in AUS!

at the moment, i have my brevis pair in a tank with some lil' bristlenose plecs and some danio's as dithers...


----------



## pcrawford1044 (Apr 19, 2008)

*** been told that plecos will suck unguarded fry or eggs right out of there shell though?


----------



## aaxxeell (Jul 28, 2007)

Really!  
maybe this is the reason i cant spawn my julies or shellies!!!

*** had my j.marlieri for almost a year and my brevis for over 6months... theyve both shown alot of usual signs of breeding but never do i end up seeing fry!
do BN plecs really steal the eggs/fry???


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Eggs yes, fry not sure but I know no cat to refuse an open invertation to dinne on fry at night.


----------

